
OmniSci’s $55m Series C Funding Accelerates Our Mission - randyzwitch
https://www.omnisci.com/blog/announcing-omniscis-55m-series-c-funding-round/
======
GoNiners49ers
Exciting news. As Todd's blog notes we are expanding the company, especially
in R&D. Quite a lot of engineering positions open! Looking for talented people
with passion and humility.

------
chancemason
On a trajectory towards becoming the ultimate tool for analysts in all fields.
Nobody can match or surpass the speed and scale of OmniSci. Great news, even
greater organization.

------
blindboygrunt
we're gonna use the money to buy more gpus. and to hire a whole bunch of
people.
[https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/](https://www.omnisci.com/company/careers/)

------
arittr
exciting to have this released - can't wait to see what the next year brings!

